# What do you like about SA?



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah there's alot of bad stuff about SA. But let's see if you can name something positive you've gotten out of it.

I'll start: My SA has given me a great sense of empathy that I just dont see in your average non-SAer.


----------



## lost in thoughts (Jun 1, 2006)

This was a difficult question...hmm

I would say money and that I'm HIV-Negative! :lol


----------



## phr33k (Mar 14, 2006)

SA has given me a lot of time to reflect and just think. (since i'm usually always alone) i've learned a lot about myself and how i view everyday life. It's hard to explain but i know if i did not have SA i would be a different person in the sense that i wouldn't know myself as well or grown in a certain way..


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I consider others' thoughts and feelings about situations all the time. People can do that without having to have SA though I guess.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I think its funny that someone answered money because I wasjust thinking how by not going out to the bars and other places and spending too much money, I am saving it up  osounds like a joke but its true, id rather pass up the bars (that seems to be the only thing people do at my age)


----------



## Sunday Night Blues (Apr 30, 2007)

I have great credit. Never missed a payment on anything. Ever.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I end up with lots of time to study, which is good for success in university.

Having to deal with SA and SA-related problems has also made me tougher psychologically.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Y'know, I don't really believe in regrets, but if I could redo my life, I don't think I'd want SA to come in the package. :\

In other words, there's nothing I like about SA.


----------



## Normal With SA (Mar 8, 2006)

I believe NOTHING is worse than having SA. So, any experience I have that a "normal" person would consider tough, I think nothing of it.

Basically, no matter how difficult the situation, I can always overcome it because there is nothing that compares to the battle with SA.

:yes


----------



## angelgail (Dec 1, 2006)

What I have gotten out of having SA is to never judge people. Even though I think they are judging me. As for money having SA I spend so much damn money on my meds. Other than that SA sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Angel


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I guess it stops me from being a loud mouth annoying *******.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Its taught me empathy, kindness, and understanding for other people. Its caused me to put a conscious effort into smiling and being friendly, and I think people really appreciate the effort. Also, strength comes through suffering. SA is making me into a stronger and better person.


----------



## turbonium (May 2, 2007)

I completely agree about the empathy. When I'm with people and we see someone acting strange or just generally out of place, everyone laughs and cracks jokes. While I still get caught up in it every so often, I usually think about what the person might be dealing with that we don't know about. I know that thought wouldn't cross my mind nearly as much if I didn't deal with SA.

The other thing I can thank SA for (partially) is the strong relationships I have with those close to me. My family and the friends who know about it have helped me so much, whether its staying up to talk about irrational fears at 4AM or being the one who comes running over when I'm getting sick rather than saying 'ewww' and running away. There's something about that level of closeness that I don't think would be there without these experiences.

P.S. This is a really cool thread, I love it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Myself I consider SA a mental illness. I work in the mental health field so I can emapathize with what my clients maybe going through with their illness.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

It helped me to discover myself. I probably understand myself better than years ago.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

I can work from home whenever I deem it necessary. Does it really help my SA, no. It is a nice option though when I don't feel like dealing with the masses.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Not a thing. :yes


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a good friend who is very social. She talks about problems she has with a circle of her friends constantly backstabbing eachother and generally acting like high schoolers. these people are older than I am, though you wouldn't know it by the way they act. Many times I have ended up drying her tears over the way she's been treated over and over by these 'friends'. 

So I consider my SA a blessing in that regard, it generally keeps me away from having to deal with those kinds of clique-y childish rows. The couple good friends I have are genuine and thoughtful... I don't feel the need to keep jerks in my life just to say I have more friends.


----------



## Mazy (Apr 30, 2007)

It gives me time to relax on my own and have some peace & quiet. ;P

Seriously, it's also a great challenge. Challenges are good. If one can manage to overcome SA, imagine what else they can do in life.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Dont have to deal with the "he said, she said" bullsh*t


----------



## paralelle9229 (Jan 25, 2007)

Although I enjoy being social at times (especially one on one), I look forward to and highly value my alone time. I like being in my cozy apartment with no engagements or people to bother me. There's also nothing like when I have the energy to go running on a beautiful day, amongst other quiet runners, enjoying the weather and music or the world around me.


----------



## maidmarion (May 21, 2007)

I guess I like the fact that I'm more considerate because of it, I'm more loyal to those close to me, I tend to think before I speak (maybe too much) but people generally listen to me more because they know this. 

I think I'm pretty well respected by all that know me as being honest, loyal and nice.

I also like the fact that I'm quite happy with my own company, I have lots of hobbies and generally keep myself busy. My hobbies are just not social ones thats all.


----------



## IronMan (May 20, 2007)

As much as I hate SA it has forced me to grow as a person. I'm obsessed with weightlifting, reading and general self improvement. SA is responsible for everything I like about myself.


----------



## samsam (May 9, 2007)

it's almost my name. that's kinda cool


----------



## Sailor_x9 (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree. This is by far one of the coolest threads I've ever seen. I mean, we all come here and gripe about how much we hate our SA and how hard it is to deal with. . .and then we stress positive thinking. Well, nothing will be more of challenge, and nothing will put our positive thinking better than listing off things we like about our SA.

I don't know if I can ever WRITE all the things I like about it. 

Empathy, for one. That seems to be a pretty common thought.

I also find myself sticking up for others a lot more than most people my age. I think because I've been put down so much. 

I'm less judgemental. People will say "so and so is so stuck up" or "weird" and I'll say, "Maybe they're just shy or feel uncomfortable around us." No one ever really knows what sort of issues another person is dealing with. I think we are all great actors.

I find myself making an effort to be nice to people, because I agonize over what they think of me. Lol. Or I'll do things like put cloths away myself when I try them on, rather than leave them for someone else, because I'm embarrased that I'm not buying anything. I'm sure they appreciate it! 

It keeps my mind off my depression. Hard to think of ways to kill yourself when you're panicing about the fact that they strip you down at the morg. Lol. 

It keeps me looking gorgoues. I wake up hours before I have to leave the house, just so I can take my time and make sure my hair and make-up is all perfect, and I am looking flawless, because I freak out and get all paranoid that people will say things behind my back like "Did you see that zit?" or "Ugh. . .her hair looks like it hasn't been combed in a week." It doesn't matter that I hide away in my house and don't talk . . .Guys want me anyway, lol.

It means that the people I am close to, I am REALLY close to.

Because I haven't been exposed much to what's "normal". . .I look at the world in a totally different way, and it helps me see things that others miss sometimes. Key example: "I'd rather be cheated on than dumped." Its about emotion verses lust. Which one REALLY means something?

It keeps me in line. Sometimes I get the urge to do and say things I shouldn't. Things that would be hurtful. But I don't say them because I'm so nervous!

When I'm drunk I act in a way that is normal for other people, rather than acting like an idiot, lol.

This one is going to sound a little sick and twisted. . .but. . .since I can't hook guys I just meet with my personality (too shy to show it). . .I've learned how to hook them in bed, if you know what I mean. And now that I have a steady boyfriend, I know he'll never be satisfied with anyone else. 

I come across as very mysterious. People want to find out.

I have lots of time to develope skills and hobbies and do things that I enjoy. I know how to pet my cats just right to get them wound up or put them to sleep. I can draw pretty much anything. I can play guitar and piano. I can write. I can cook. All stuff I wouldn't ever do if I had the ability to do what everyone else my age seems to do: go to parties.

I started running, and am in great shape, because getting my seratonin levels up helps with my SA.

I learned how to make my own doctors appointments and agrue with insurance companies at a young age, lol.

Yeah. Pretty sure the list goes on forever. After all, I wouldn't be who I was or do the things I do without my SA. It really did shape me, and really does shape my life.

And as much as I wish I had more friends, and as much as I wish I was more confident, I like who I am, and there are a lot of good things about my life, and none of that would be there without my SA.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I don't have to spend much money on gas, since I never go anywhere.


----------



## miss.filth (Mar 5, 2007)

I've gotten to know myself.
And it gives me a reason to challenge myself to improve.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

It has given me empathy towards other people. I always feel really bad when others are having a hard time and try to help them (as much as my SA will allow). I'm also really nice, because I want friends so badly.

Also, I think SA has allowed me to be unique, my own person. . . instead of giving in to peer pressure and liking/doing things because my friends do. (Because I have none.) Everything I like to read, watch, listen to, or do, I found on my own. (Well, my dad likes similar music, but still.) 

Since I don't go to parties I have time for hobbies and to just think about things. I think I'm smarter because of SA.

You know what? I really am sort of glad I've had SA up until now. I just wish it would go away, because I think I'm done benefitting from it.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

It made me go to therapy for 10 years. I've grown so much as person because of that process.


----------



## Vintz (Apr 22, 2007)

SA allows me to spend a ridiculous amount of time working on my art.


----------



## elph (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh. I like this thread.

What I like about my SA.

I know that the friends I have are really my friends. 
It has made me a good listener.
It makes me constantly strive to be a better person and sometimes I get things out of that that I would never imagine.
It has made me very analytical and self-aware.

Thanks for helping me remember that!


----------



## jeremynd (Jun 10, 2007)

-I have higher attention to detail because i am not busy talking my brains out.
-I am very intelligent because i am always on the internet reading the latest news, current events and so on...
-I am making a very nice income from home because I am always at the desk working on the computer.
-I have the ability to see through people most of the time.
-I have good credit for my age because I pay my CC bills and not blow the money on clubbing/drinking.

Cant think of anything else at the moment. WOW , not used to talking this much about myself.


----------



## Aron James (Jun 16, 2007)

All,

Interesting posts.

In a subtle way, you can change the way you see 'SA'. Many see it as some unwanted curse, many see it as a challenge they must overcome. Whatever way you see it i feel it's really, really important to distinguish between ourself and our SA.

SA is not a good quality of mind because it is a cause of mental and physical suffering that only brings us unhappiness. It's the transformation from this state we like, not the SA itself. We are not the SA, but SA can prevent us from knowing ourself.

Empathy, being more considerate, loving, listening to others, wanting to be a better person, less judgemental and so forth, these are good qualities of mind that generate positive mental states.

The experience of unhappiness that we feel from having SA can be transformed and in fact is the part that we like. Why? because we get closer to realising our natural positive state, our real self, beyond the nonsense of SA.

I personally have loved transforming SA, this negativity, this contamination in my mind has now been purified to reveal the good qualities such as love, acceptance, compassion, that have been there all along. SA is like the veil that covers our eyes to these good qualities. Once that veil is lifted we see a different world. A happier world, this is what we like.

Aron


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

Very interesting and thought provoking question!

Let's see...I would have to echo some of the feelings expressed by members in this thread.

I am more empathetic. I typically root for the under dog or I will try to stick up for somebody who may be unfairly picked on. 

It's also allowed me to cherish friendships and to be a good friend to the friends that I have and trust.

I am learning more about myself, which is great. I am not there yet, but I feel that learning more about myself and life, will of course greatly benefit me.

- Gracie


----------



## geeky (Jan 12, 2007)

I like beating it


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What do you like about SA?*



lost in thoughts said:


> This was a difficult question...hmm
> 
> I would say money and that I'm HIV-Negative! :lol


LOL! I laughed out loud. =P


----------



## Moonlite7189 (Aug 26, 2007)

Umm, some good things i guess.. Empathy? I'm more understanding of people that go through depression/have problems. Nice and caring person? because I would never want to hurt someone else and make them go through what I've been through. I'm a good listener, I like to listen more than talk. I want/like helping others, I like it when other people close to me are happy. I introspect a lot.. bad and good things, so I understand/learn about myself a whole lot more. I'm aware of my limits. I cherish people I trust. Interest in humanity/psychology. I fantasize a lot because my life sucks? lol


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

I like the fact that I am genuinely and distinctly different from everybody else (not so much at this forum though, I guess). I need to be an individual and travel my own path. The more I try to fit in and behave like everybody else, the unhappy I become. That is to say, the more I fight SA the more it fights back.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

made me more aware of how my actions can affect others...its a little overboard for sure, i blow stuff out of proportion to how it really is but aware i am...my eyes are open and i feel responsible for my fellow man/woman

When i suffer(ed)...new emotions, new sensations/feelings....knowing how it feels myself i try to not hurt others or if i see someone who i know might be feeling the same way I sympathize and relate

Discovered this other world of being alone...i still get out but i like time alone, more freedom, no barriers and i get to be myself.

and since there was so much suffering at one point in time due to this it FORCED me to look for answers - made me read/research and type/write out things which slowly allowed me to better comprehend and understand the english language and myself i guess


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't need Viagra :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Great thread!

I think SA has kept me out of a lot of trouble! 

It has made me very empathetic person.

It makes me think very deeply about things and grow more spiritual faster.


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Not only has SA given me greater empathy, but something deeper than that-I'll call it an increased emotional intelligence:

--I have learned to be very tactful (good def: showing a sense of what is fitting and considerate in dealing with others; showing skill and sensitivity in dealing with people), because I understand the power of words and how important it is to treat others with kindness, esp. on a sensitive subject. 
--Because of my hyperawareness of how people are interacting around me, I can read the subtle emotions of people-eg. when someone feels hurt, rejected, or upset. And then I think about- how the other person was just so oblivious to how their words hurt that person. 
(It is for these reasons that I think I would be a good mediator, if I can get over my fear of someone blowing their top on me. Like this-> :mum )

Thought of one more:
-Having SA has made me a true and loyal friend to the few close friends that I do have. There's not a lot I wouldn't do for my friends.

-


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes :yes I would generally agree with most of you. It does make you a more kinder, sensitive and loyal person towards other people's feelings and emotions. It is almost as if we have a sixth sense of some sort. There are a lot of moments when I am at my wits end with it but then if I didn't have SA, I wouldn't be the same person that I am today and understand human emotions a lot better. I also feel I have become stronger because of it and more tolerant as a person and far less selfish.

Have a nice day everyone :cuddle


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

nothing lol...i dont even know.....hmmm.....uhh, i guess when i play basketball, cause i feel like i actually be myself and im able to be free from just being quiet....i dont know, i guess thats what i like about it......


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I can detect the way people feel better than others. I can uncover what someone truly means by a statement, while others remain completely oblivious. I can understand where people are coming from. I am not easily fooled. 

Maybe this makes me a strong person in my own way. Others are strong in the sense that they don't care/know what people think of them and can live in ignorance. I'm forced to face the truth and the consequences that come with not being able to ignore it.


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

It's made me understand how hard it can be to make friends. My friend is always telling me to just relax and talk some more, get better cloths, and try to get more attention. So that tells me that not everyone understands it's not easy for everyone.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

What I like about it.... that it is mine and mine alone!!!!!!!!!!
...(apart from everyone here of course, that in relation to people in the outside world)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

jaayhou said:


> I like the fact that I am genuinely and distinctly different from everybody else (not so much at this forum though, I guess). I need to be an individual and travel my own path. The more I try to fit in and behave like everybody else, the unhappy I become. That is to say, the more I fight SA the more it fights back.


....I just read this and it appeals to me  :int


----------

